# Hard rolls



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2015)

I am a horrible bread maker and have failed multiple times but I will not give up easily. I finally made bread that didn't make it to the trash and was edible. Made these hard rolls...... they tasted pretty good. A little hard on the outside but I'm heading in the right direction. I ate three..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20151231_080246.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 31, 2015


















20151231_080254.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Dec 31, 2015






Thanks for looking

Boykjo


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2015)

I would have to now the Recipe and how they were made and baked to tell what can be done to improve the quality. Still look good!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes I'd like to see the recipe too. What type of flour are you using?


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2015)

This is what I followed.....

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/blog...-lost-but-now-theyre-found-crusty-hard-rolls/

I did refrigerate overnight and baked this morning


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2015)

That is a similar recipe to what I use but with an interesting make up. Refering the rolls 2-3 hours rather than the whole batch of dough over night is a bit different but faster. The Crispiness comes from the Egg white/Water wash. You can use Whole Egg and water or skip the wash for a more tender crust...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats on the rolls. I use to make Bread a lot back several years ago, it took me several times to get it down.







Gary


----------

